Ask HN: What is your coolest project in Python? - xea
======
dozzie
Why _in Python_?

~~~
xea
Because I am learning Python, and looking for inspiration. What have you built
in Python?

~~~
dozzie
Several things, usually for sysadmins. RPC daemon whose configuration is
procedures to expose. Log parsing daemon. A small toolbox for building
monitoring systems. RRD browser/plotter.

